# Peripherique



## 88789 (May 9, 2005)

just gone through the route that tomtom will take me through France and it is taking me via the peripherique. this holds a special kind of terror for me, my only experience of the peripherique is by coach and i thought then that i could never drive on this road. Am i justified to feel like this or am i worrying too much. some reassuring words from the old hands would be much appreciated or not so reassuring as the case may be.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I was going to do this but a learned chap on here advised me not to, something about orbital carparks etc :roll: 

We went round coming from the north on the A1, then round the A86 and out on the A10.

Remarkeably painless really, or maybe we were lucky.

PM me if you want the full directions.

pete.


----------



## 95431 (Jun 13, 2005)

I traveled on this road in July at 5.30 am and it was just getting busy. Any later would be a nightmare. I will look for an alternative route next time without a 
doubt. To make matters worse, If you are using the main roads of europe map its a bit hit & miss on this road. A recipe for disaster. I leave the rest to you.

Ian.


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

I travelled on the it during the morning rush hour, I found that you just need to keep up with the general traffic speed and watch the signs for your exit so as to move to the right hand lane in good time .Just ignore the vehicles overtaking on the hard shoulder and be sure to signal lane changes in good time. Colin


----------



## 96570 (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi Lou and Carol, 

Where in France are you going ? 

Unless you are aiming for the Bois de Boulogne, Creteil or somewhere else close to Pareeee, do you really need to go in there to get hassled, get stuck, get frustrated and get fed up ? It could ruin your holiday!!

There are excellent, high speed routes around Paris to the east and the west, and some of the smaller roads into and out of Paris, outside 'rush hours' are much less intimidating. 

Having said all of that, provided you have planned your route carefully, have a good co-driver paying close attention to on coming traffic and to road signs, and take your time, you should have no real problems. And just think of the buzz you will get when you successfully emerge on the other side, still in one piece and with your fears erased. It would then be one of the high points of your holiday, especially if you venture off the Periphique at Porte de Passy or Porte de Maillott and head in to park near the Eifell Tower.

JimB


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Loury
We dont have a sat nav but an Autoroute on the computer 
they are all the same -Draw a straight line & keep as close to that

My method is to choose a suitable camp site, or town then tell the plotter that I wish to go there

Once round the "Big " town select another stopover point and send it on its way

We come past Callaise (from Zebrugge) I select to go towards Caen then Bordeux or Perpignon

It may be a few miles firther to go round Paris but I'm sure that it is much _faster_


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Jim B Wrote

"Having said all of that, provided you have planned your route carefully, have a good co-driver paying close attention to on coming traffic and to road signs, and take your time, you should have no real problems. And just think of the buzz you will get when you successfully emerge on the other side, still in one piece and with your fears erased. It would then be one of the high points of your holiday, especially if you venture off the Periphique at Porte de Passy or Porte de Maillott and head in to park near the Eifell Tower"

Hi 777

The first time you drive the Perphique it's dangerous 8O, after that it's just exciting  

Don


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If you're coming in from the NE and heading south...

A1, about 4 mls past C D G airport bear left onto:
A3 - to aulnay s/s bois, bondy, past A103 junc, then sharp left turn onto;
A86 - joinville, maisons alfort, bear left (still on A86);
A86 - creteil, thiais, fresnes onto;
A6 - bear right onto A10 towards orleans.

Then, theres a nice free aire just off the A10 at beaugency on the loire that makes a good night halt.

Didn't have any probs with traffic, in fact they're all puddy tats compared to driving in London or Athens :roll: 

pete.


----------



## 88789 (May 9, 2005)

Many thanks for these replies, i think perhaps i am a scaredy cat and will go Peejays way it makes sence to me.


----------



## Flint (May 9, 2005)

Hello Loury,

We used the peripherigue in September mid afternoon using our new, secondhand Satnav system and had no problems. 

Nomad is right. If you just keep up with the speed of the traffic and move over as soon as possible when you are told by whoever is inside your Satnav, (ours is called Holly) you should have an enjoyable passage.

Besides, you are bigger than most of the other vehicles. :twisted: 

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## 89213 (May 16, 2005)

Just remember that the traffic coming down the slip roads has the right of way, so stay in the middle lane until you get close to your exit, and just keep on keeping on. I used to do it twice every week with a RH drive artic, and I'm still alive to tell the tale.
John


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> Jim B Wrote
> "Having said all of that, provided you have planned your route carefully, have a good co-driver paying close attention to on coming traffic and to road signs, and take your time, you should have no real problems. And just think of the buzz you will get when you successfully emerge on the other side, still in one piece and with your fears erased. It would then be one of the high points of your holiday, especially if you venture off the Periphique at Porte de Passy or Porte de Maillott and head in to park near the Eifell Tower"
> Hi 777
> The first time you drive the Perphique it's dangerous 8O, after that it's just exciting
> Don


Totally agree, although I would head for the Champs Elysees from Porte de Maillott. The first major roundabout you come to will put the Periphique into context. :happy6:


----------



## 88989 (May 11, 2005)

Peejay is spot on, his route will take you to the A10 but if you do it at night look out for road closures these are frequent and there are diversion signs but they can be hard to follow,they can also just dissapear, when you turn onto the A3 follow Peejays route all the way and overhead road signs say Bourdeaux,it takes me about 30 mins from Charles de Gaul to the A10 at night,no need to take the Terrorpherique,just keep following Bourdeaux signs.Gerry.


----------



## haylingchrist (May 15, 2005)

We never think twice about using it. Done it loads of times at all hours - mostly 'Tres fluide'

It's not a big deal really. Practically all 4 lanes - just steer clear of the R/H one which is in constant use by traffic joining or leaving.

Chris


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*boulevard Peripherique*

Dont worry at all - it is ok.

but if you leave the motorway near Charles de Gaulle airport and join the N104, you can miss the B.P. all together. Longer, but possibly easier for you.

Rapide Russell 561


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I've spent quite a bit of time on this road mainly because I keep missing the turn offs. It is like the M25 except no one seems concerned about lanes and a 2 inch gap is considered ample for a French lorry driver to jump into.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Loury. The periphique hasn't gained its reputation for nothing, Don't underestimate it.
We spent all night on it after a major crash involving fatalities, unfortunately we didn't have a motorhome then so couldn't make a cup of tea.
Which ever route you take have a good trip.
Cheers Sid


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I hope you all continue to use the periphique 

Personally I prefer the route through Rouen and on to Dreux., Chartres to Orleans
As we catch an early ferry (6am) to Calais this gives us an option of a good aire, Brezolles, S of Dreux at about 200 miles as our first stopover.
If I feel ok it's easy to change my mind and do another 100 miles to another good aire at Mery sur Cher near Vierzon.

The last thing I want to do is face the periphique when I'm thinking maybe I should stop for a sleep.


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Gillian

Just put your route through ViaMichelin for our trip to Barcelona.

19 miles extra...which is nothing in the scheme of things

A valid route indeed.


----------

